# Valencia to Calais



## paintersmate (Dec 1, 2015)

Hi, I know this has been discussed a few time but I cant find the threads. We are planning to drive back to UK for Christmas with family, taking our little dog with us. We want to sail from Calais on 21st December, so I am trying to work out best route, timeline for journey for a midday crossing and where to stay overnight where a dog would be welcome ( and, if, we need 1 or 2 stopovers). Also, how long a driving day is reasonable, Thanks


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

We recently drove from Madrid to Marseille in 12 hours. We set off at 5am so the kids could sleep through the first part of the journey, stopped a couple times, and switched driver every 2 hours or so. I wouldn't want to do much more than that in a day. Maybe from Valencia you could get near to Paris in 14 hours or so, and then you'll have around 3 hours to get to Calais the following morning. But it is really stretching it I think. Might be a few here who have actually done that trip and can give more accurate advice.


----------



## paintersmate (Dec 1, 2015)

thank you, perhaps one overnight stop will do it.


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

With all the delays at Calais I'd go at least a day earlier or better still cross via Bilbao or Santander instead of Calais.


----------



## paintersmate (Dec 1, 2015)

Bob, I totally agree with you but, we did the Santander crossing at beginning of March and it was so rough, " my little sailor" is saying never again. If it wasn't for the dog I would prefer to fly back, but thanks, hadn't thought about Calais delays.


----------



## Simon22 (May 22, 2015)

We came from Calais, stopped at Rouen and Pau and down to Alicante. If I was going back I would reverse that route as there was no shortage of stopping points.


----------



## ccm47 (Oct 15, 2013)

Whatever you do, plan on going west in France. The Pau, Bordeaux, Angouleme, Rouen route could be fine for example. You need to ensure that you meet as little snow as possible in December! Central France can quickly get snowbound. I would choose to use the Tunnel de Somport to get to Pau but if there is snow on the French side aim to cross at the lowest level possible, but where you will get mainly rain or drizzle.
All of the major French hotel chains take dogs e.g. Campanile, Ibis, Novotel and B&B. We avoid F1 as it's just a bit too basic.
French motorway Aires are great for exercising dogs on leads but they shouldn't go into the shops.
Personally I would cross from Caen or Le Havre if not using the Eurotunnel. It makes little difference to overall travel time and day cabins are quite sensibly priced. The dog can generally go in a kennel too, even if it will bre a bit chilly.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

ccm47 said:


> Whatever you do, plan on going west in France. The Pau, Bordeaux, Angouleme, Rouen route could be fine for example. You need to ensure that you meet as little snow as possible in December! Central France can quickly get snowbound. I would choose to use the Tunnel de Somport to get to Pau but if there is snow on the French side aim to cross at the lowest level possible, but where you will get mainly rain or drizzle.
> All of the major French hotel chains take dogs e.g. Campanile, Ibis, Novotel and B&B. We avoid F1 as it's just a bit too basic.
> French motorway Aires are great for exercising dogs on leads but they shouldn't go into the shops.
> Personally I would cross from Caen or Le Havre if not using the Eurotunnel. It makes little difference to overall travel time and day cabins are quite sensibly priced. The dog can generally go in a kennel too, even if it will bre a bit chilly.


Yes Cherbourgh also have a fast catamaran service (about 4 hours) if running in Dec ?, even so it is not that far from Poole. (like many others I would also avoid Calais)

This is a very useful site IMO........
Through France avoiding tolls - Calais-Bayonne. About-France.com


----------



## chrisnation (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm going Dunkirk - Le Mans - Toulouse - (Le Perthus) - Valencia next week. 

12:00 sailing ex Dover eta Dunkirk 15:00. The other 2 legs are about 6 1/2 hrs each. Staying in Premiere Classe 'hotels' -35 € for a double room and breakfast.

I have crunched the numbers, cost of crossing (Poole, Portsmouth, Folkestone , Dover - Le Havre, Dieppe, Caen, Cherbourg, Calais, Sangatte) and fuel in France and Spain. Dover - Dunkirk is cheapest because the cost of crossing easily beats extra fuel costs setting off south from there. 

Considerations other than cost may come into your calculations. Once in France, the two principle routes, via Bordeaux or Clermont Ferrand, show up on Google maps as 15 hrs +. I'm driving my 3.5 tonne van with a load of electrodomestocos and other bits, so I decided to take it easy.


----------



## paintersmate (Dec 1, 2015)

thank you all for you replies, seems like its better to avoid Calais, I had thought we would have to do it in quickest time because of dogs jabs but now know we have up to 5 days.


----------

